# A few questions about my new 65 gallon tank setup- cycling, filter placement, decor



## Orador223 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just setup my 65 gallon freshwater tank that I am converting to from a 10 gallon. Rinsed a 50lb bag of PFS and am using that as the substrate, also am using two AquaClear 70 HOB filters and am waiting on two ViaAqua 200W heaters that should be coming in two days. I also added the necessary amount of water conditioner and aquarium salt From the 10gal, I will be adding two lava rocks, an Asian gazebo decoration, and some hydrocotyle japan plants. 

I have a low budget for decorating, so far the only things I have bought are a PVC pipe that i will glue rocks onto and 10 marimo moss balls. For the fish, so far my only ideas are a pleco, a few dwarf red crystal shrimp, a few pictus catfish (maybe), and the goldfish that is currently in my 10gal. I have had this combination minus the shrimp in the past and it has worked out perfectly. So any fish, plant, decor ideas are VERY appreciated.

So now for my questions-

Is it better to have two filters on one side or one on each? (I will have one heater on each side with one thermometer on each side)
How long do I have to cycle the tank for and is there anything else that I need to add other than what I have already added?
Is there anything that I could add to the water to make it cycle faster? I have a few chemicals and a test kit.
How often should I stir the sand?

If there's anything else, I will update the post. Thank you!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

> Is it better to have two filters on one side or one on each? (I will have one heater on each side with one thermometer on each side)


Have your filters on each end as it will circulate better.



> How long do I have to cycle the tank for and is there anything else that I need to add other than what I have already added?


Cycling can take anywhere from 2 to 8 weeks. There is a sticky on the nitrogen cycle you need to read http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html



> Is there anything that I could add to the water to make it cycle faster? I have a few chemicals and a test kit.


Personally most additives don't work.



> How often should I stir the sand?


Best to stir when your doing your water changes.

As for adding crystal red shrimp to the tank, they will become an expensive snack for the fish you have chosen.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The goldie will eat the shrimp, I'm pretty sure


----------



## Orador223 (Apr 12, 2011)

Got rid of the goldie, gave him to a friend who luckily runs a coldwater tank


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

You can try ATM colony, its beneficial bacteria and I used it to cycle my 29g in 5 days. I plan on using it next week as well for my new 55g set up. With the colony you can add your whole stock at once. If you have questions Acrylic Tank Manufacturing | .. The best customer service, they've alway answered me the same day and answer any question you throw at them! Goodluck!


----------



## Wakenbake (Mar 25, 2013)

And you can get it at petco or petsmart if you have one near you.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Take your established filter from the 10 gallon tank and run it with the filters on the 55 for awhile. Instant cycle


----------

